# Time For New Pipes



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

A few years ago I had non coated Pacesetters installed on my 05 GTO. They did not offer Coated ones at that time. We coated mine with VHT High Temp Ceramic header paint.
Some surface rust is now starting to make it's way through the coating. Going to swap them out in the next month or so .
QUESTION,
I am looking at either Kooks Stepped headers or Stainless Works headers in 
1 7/8 tubes. Which ones should I go with & why. :confused
Thanks,

JOHN


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOWET said:


> A few years ago I had non coated Pacesetters installed on my 05 GTO. They did not offer Coated ones at that time. We coated mine with VHT High Temp Ceramic header paint.
> Some surface rust is now starting to make it's way through the coating. Going to swap them out in the next month or so .
> QUESTION,
> I am looking at either Kooks Stepped headers or Stainless Works headers in
> ...


if you want the best i'd get the Kooks stepped. not a huge difference but they are the best for performance. whichever one, get them Jet-Hot coated tho. your engine bay and IATs will be cooler. Marylandspeed.com has some pretty good pricing


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> if you want the best i'd get the Kooks stepped. not a huge difference but they are the best for performance. whichever one, get them Jet-Hot coated tho. your engine bay and IATs will be cooler. Marylandspeed.com has some pretty good pricing


THANKS,

I have been giving the Stepped Kooks a close look but the Stainless Works LTs seem to be just as good. I will wrap which ever ones go in.

I was looking at the web site for S.Ws. They claim a 52 HP increase over a stock exhaust on a A/4 GTO. Never head of such a large gain.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOWET said:


> THANKS,
> 
> I have been giving the Stepped Kooks a close look but the Stainless Works LTs seem to be just as good. I will wrap which ever ones go in.
> 
> I was looking at the web site for S.Ws. They claim a 52 HP increase over a stock exhaust on a A/4 GTO. Never head of such a large gain.


i'm leery of claims that are unrealistic like that, much like that thread with 90 HP on a mild cam. the stepped headers keep the gas velocity high while breathing better. i don't know from firsthand but i've read that wrapping isn't a good thing to do on ss headers as it can cause cracking. in fact some manufacturers won't warranty them if you have an issue. coating is more expensive but they coat the inside as well as the outside keeping the heat in and keeping the velocity up. besides your engine bay really would look like crap with wrap. get some nice red coating and do the bling


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't wrap them, just get them coated. I have read many stories about premature metal fatigue with wrapping headers. Coating lasts a long time and keeps the underhood temps below what wrap can do.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i'm leery of claims that are unrealistic like that, much like that thread with 90 HP on a mild cam. the stepped headers keep the gas velocity high while breathing better. i don't know from firsthand but i've read that wrapping isn't a good thing to do on ss headers as it can cause cracking. in fact some manufacturers won't warranty them if you have an issue. coating is more expensive but they coat the inside as well as the outside keeping the heat in and keeping the velocity up. besides your engine bay really would look like crap with wrap. get some nice red coating and do the bling


Do you have E.S.P. you have read my mind. looks like I am going with Kooks Stepped headers with Cherry Red Coating


----------

